# what to get for 10g planted tank?



## sdy284 (Feb 21, 2008)

I'm going to be starting up a new low-tech 10g planted tank soon and i'm looking for some recommendations for the equipment & substrate to use.

I will be using DIY CO2. As for substrate, my only preference would be that it be black in color 

I've been thinking about the Rapids Mini Canister Filter I've read good things about them here and bad things about them... so I'm up in the air on this one.

Of course i need a heater as well.

As for lights, I'd like to stay around 2wpg... but that "formula" doesn't really apply to smaller tanks. So I want enough lights to get some nice pearling going on, but don't want a crap-ton of algae


----------



## lauraleellbp (Feb 3, 2008)

I will personally use the new Fluorite black sand next time I set up a small tank.

If you go with a canister filter, you should check out the inline heaters- still inexpensive plus less equimpent in the main tank. Hydor makes the one that I have and like. I think BigAls is still running them on sale?

2wpg sounds like a good plan.


----------



## Contrast (Dec 15, 2007)

I use eco complete, but that black sand sounds good as well.


----------



## sdy284 (Feb 21, 2008)

which substrate is it that you need to rinse a few times before you put it in your tank?

and here's an inline heater:

http://www.bigalsonline.com/BigAlsUS/ctl3684/cp18532/si1382455/cl0/hydoreth200inlineheater200w

But i have 2 concerns with these:


The mini canister won't have as much flow as a bigger canister to begin with... I don't want to be limiting it by installing an inline heater (Especially when I'll most likely install a CO2 Reactor @ some point)
200W seems like a LOT for a 10g tank


----------



## markalot (Apr 8, 2007)

I like tahitian moon sand. I know it's not a plant substrate but all my plants have done remarkably well in it. I currently have 28 watts over 15 gallons using the same substrate and plants I had in my old 10 gallon (removed fish, switched tanks, re-added fish).

10 gallon:










15 gallon










I added a few too many red rocks there but you can see how well the sand looks. I like it a lot better than eco-complete, which ends up being more gray than black.


----------



## sdy284 (Feb 21, 2008)

yea that looks pretty good 

About how much was that stuff per bag?


----------



## markalot (Apr 8, 2007)

$20 IIRC.

It took less than a bag for the 10 gallon, at least at the depth I used. I placed a layer of those red rocks on the bottom, then filled with sand.


----------



## ItsDubC (Feb 5, 2008)

I just setup a 10gal NPT last week and used this Odyssea substrate called Black Pearl for my top layer. I haven't been able to find much info about it online, but my LFS had it and the grain size (1mm-3mm) is perfect for an NPT. I didn't want to use Tahitian moon sand because it seems to be pretty fine and I wanted to avoid creating any anaerobic pockets in my substrate when it compacts.

I'm using the Coralife 28w fixture w/ a 6500K bulb (it comes w/ a 50/50 bulb intended for saltwater use) and have yet to see any algae so far (of course, it's only been 5 days so that doesn't really mean much lol). I'm not using co2, a heater, or a filter, so I can't really give advice in those areas.


----------



## Jeremy VanderKelen (Jan 18, 2008)

I think if you want to go inline with the heater you will definitely want to upgrade the filter. The one you are looking at I would guess would be slowed down 5-10 gallons an hour just from media and hose length let alone the heater. 

Also, as always, make sure you shop around as I know that filter is $8.00 cheaper with Bigalsonline. 

I think if it was me I would go inline heater but step up the filter to maybe those new Hydor 20 cannister filters(filters 155 gallons an hour without the media and what nots) as I prefer overfiltering and tinkering with the output. Plus I have been wanting to try those because Hydor seems to be putting out some pretty innovative equipment right now. And Eheim always makes a stellar product so the 2213 would work well. 

I like to aim for 10-15 times filtration at the beginning setup as the flow always gets slowed after time and us being the type of people that always ending up wanting to add more or change its good to be ahead to start. 

Another couple overlooked bonuses of these slightly larger filters are the fact it holds more media for more surface area and adds a little bit of water to the total setup. I know the investment is more but I think you will appreciate it in the long run.


----------



## Jeremy VanderKelen (Jan 18, 2008)

About the substrate....I know for sure the Fluorite needs to be thoroughly rinsed as its full of alot of dust. Rex suggests using 5 gallon paint strainers to do it. I found that hint after I did mine sifting style and it ended up taking me about 2 full days with extra filtration to get the dust out so if you decide to go Florite I really suggest giving Rex's style a try as many people have said it worked well.


----------



## gumby (Apr 3, 2008)

markalot said:


> I like tahitian moon sand. I know it's not a plant substrate but all my plants have done remarkably well in it. I currently have 28 watts over 15 gallons using the same substrate and plants I had in my old 10 gallon (removed fish, switched tanks, re-added fish).
> 
> 10 gallon:
> 
> ...




Is there an online vender that sells that sand? That is exactly what I'm looking for.


----------



## nrom (Mar 9, 2008)

You should be able to find that substrate at pretty much any Petsmart. I have it in a 29 and I love it.


----------



## gumby (Apr 3, 2008)

Thanks! I hardly go to Petsmart anymore. I guess that would be a good place to check things out at. Do you happen to remember the cost?


----------



## pirayaman (Mar 30, 2008)

yeah just a side note on petsmart find the cheapest price you can from any site print it and bring it to petsmart and they HAVE TO PRICE MATCH its a rule they dont have a choice its there policy talk to a manger


----------



## Fishy_Fun (Feb 9, 2008)

i just bought the flourite black sand and it's great even for the 30.00 i payed for it


----------



## FrostyNYC (Nov 5, 2007)

Not sure if its too late for you, but I got a Rapids mini canister very recently, and I hate it. First of all, mine happens to leak. Not sure if it's a defective O-Ring or what. I also was not pleased with the amount of space in the canister, and it has a bizarre interior layout with little logical procession of media--you can't easily use a coarse sponge, then fine sponge/floss. The tubing is awful. I'd stay away. The canister is dead-silent, tho, which is a huge plus... but it gets a thumbs down from me. Of course, if you decide to try it, it is fairly cheap at $20.


----------



## OhNo123 (Jan 8, 2008)

FrostyNYC said:


> Not sure if its too late for you, but I got a Rapids mini canister very recently, and I hate it. First of all, mine happens to leak. Not sure if it's a defective O-Ring or what. I also was not pleased with the amount of space in the canister, and it has a bizarre interior layout with little logical procession of media--you can't easily use a coarse sponge, then fine sponge/floss. The tubing is awful. I'd stay away. The canister is dead-silent, tho, which is a huge plus... but it gets a thumbs down from me. Of course, if you decide to try it, it is fairly cheap at $20.


I also have a Rapids mini canister filter. I had MAJOR problems with it when I first got it. Bubbles were CONSTANTLY coming out out-pipe and after like 3 days, it stopped. I had to set it up again, but one day, I did something with it, and now its DEAD SILENT and hasn't had a problem since. (been set up for over 3 months) I suggest getting it since its very cheap, but it only filters 85 gph without the filter media. Keep that in mind when deciding.

I'm also going to set up a planted 10g. I'm going to use ECO-COMPLETE since I have a lot left over. I had a visi-therm stealth heater (50w) that I'm going to hide horizontally behind everything.


----------



## sdy284 (Feb 21, 2008)

thx frosty, but for now I'll using my Whisper 30 HOB filter


----------



## sea-horsea (Apr 4, 2008)

whats at petsmart? the flurite or the moon sand? thanks


----------



## FrostyNYC (Nov 5, 2007)

sdy284 said:


> thx frosty, but for now I'll using my Whisper 30 HOB filter


I switched over to an aquaclear 30 HOB myself. :icon_smil


----------

